
So, is anybody applying to YC with a plan for a business in Second Life? - Tichy

======
zkinion
I'm not applying to this cambridge based YC, but I'm going to apply for the
next bay area YC. I'm not going to have an entire business built in second
life, but will use it as just another way get traffic/users (new approach to
online gambling). You might want to make your idea seem more "robust" and not
entirely dependent on another platform.

